# Load limit on furring strips, ceiling, residential metal construction.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What are the furring strips made out of?


----------



## 49Unbeaten (Dec 5, 2016)

Not sure exactly, but my uneducated guess would either be sheet metal or aluminum.

They look a lot like the 1.5" version in this link:https://www.clarkdietrich.com/products/drywall-framing/furring-channel-hat-channel


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would not that for anymore weight. What do the steel beams look like? have you access to the attic. Adding something above the drywall attach the beams would maybe work.


----------



## 49Unbeaten (Dec 5, 2016)

I've been leaning that direction but I wasn't sure if I was just being paranoid. I've put all of my weight on the top sides of the strips just long enough to get from beam to beam I've been leery of their ability to support a long term load.

I do have access to the attic and if I remember right the beams are 4x6 "C" beams. I'm not sure of the gauge but I tried to put a joist hanger in one a while ago and couldn't get any kind of drill bit or self tapping screw to make anything other than a small dent in them so they seem fairly stout.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Build a joist out of 2 2x4 one sits on edge on the drywall between the beams one above that but it sit on the beam on edge and join them together with plywood 1.2" set that in place from above and drive a few drywall screws from below so it stays put and hang your shelf to that.
When we build scaffolding and the supports are 8 ft apart we walk on 2x10s we test them at ground level first.


----------



## 49Unbeaten (Dec 5, 2016)

That's a great idea, thank you. Clarification question: in order for the top 2x4 to rest on both beams it would need to be a 10' board rather that a standard 8'. Would a 2"x4"x10', resting on its edge, be strong enough to support the shelf or would it need to be a 2x6x10? And when you mentioned plywood, was that half inch or 1.2in plywood? I like the idea and I'm planning on using it so I just want to make sure I have it right.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes a 10 ft laid on the floor, a shorter one that fits between laid beside it. 
The distance from the outside of the shorter to the inside of the longer will be the height of the beam and nail 1/2" plywood on them with nails ever 8" 
I would trust that with over 500 lbs

The weak spot would be where the top 2x4 comes out of the plywood.
A bulge in the drywall would show long before failure so you could watch for that. 

If you really want to load it up add another 2x4 to both after the plywood.


----------



## 49Unbeaten (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you very much for your advice and suggestion. I'm certain I won't be loading more than 500 lbs on these shelves so a single joist should do it.


----------

